# BRASCAR - St. Cloud, FL on 1/30/11



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

BRASCAR - St. Cloud, FL

HOSTED BY
Leo Belleville

WHEN:
Sunday January 30, 2011

WHERE:
3306 Gator Bay Creek Blvd.
St. Cloud, FL 34772
407-498-0297
[email protected]

TRACK:
4' X 16' 4 Lane Tomy AFX
Trackmate lap counter & Digitrax power supply (18V / 2 amp)
Counterclockwise direction 

SCHEDULE:

FRIDAY SCHEDULE:	
BRASCAR Practice 12:00 - 5:00
Florida HOPRA Practice 6:30 - 9:00 (Ormond Beach)

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Florida HOPRA Race 8:30 -6:00 (Ormond Beach)
Daytona 24 Hour Race 6:00 - ?

SUNDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 9:00 - 1:30
Registration and Tech Open 1:30 - 2:00
Can Motor Race Begins 2:00
Pancake Race Begins 4:00 
Medals Ceremony: 5:30

ENTRY FEE: 
$5.00 per Class

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Race will follow BRASCAR rules and procedures. Both classes will be run at 14 volts. Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the BRASCAR rules.

Make a weekend of it! Florida HOPRA race, on Saturday the 29th, in Ormond Beach, FL. Call Tony Porcelli at 386-671-9995 for details.

Please support our series sponsors: Riggen HO, Parma PSE, and Host Bodies.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Picture of Track*

Absent from the original post.


----------

